# Suicidal LMB



## gnappi (Aug 30, 2017)

Last night I went to one of my regular walk in spots and the LMB were very aggressive. Fish from 14-18" were acting like something was in the water wanting to kill them and they'd be better off onshore with me!  I released everything, I guess I had 8-10 fish out of the water in about 45 minutes. 

I have fished MANY times in conditions like this before... lots of rain, cooling temps, murky water, overcast days but last night was an astounding night all made better with my little Shimano 1000 class RD rig with 8 lb mono fluoro hybrid line. 

Is anyone else seeing an uptick in fish catches?


----------



## Jim (Aug 30, 2017)

exact opposite! Catching less and less the more I go. :LOL2:


----------



## gnappi (Aug 30, 2017)

Jim said:


> exact opposite! Catching less and less the more I go. :LOL2:



When that happens, I change tactics... go to the fish store, or buy some more lures


----------

